# Becoming MSSPO



## MGH_PD (Mar 30, 2005)

Hey Everyone im brand new here but i have heard there are guite a few MGH Officers on here past and present i right now have the honor of being the Youngest MGH Police-Security Officer i am a security officer at the moment and would like to become a Licensed Officer MGH employs MSSPO as police officers i was wondering if anyone could direct be on where to get information on how i would go about that particulary if you have done it yourself im not yet 21 so this is not applicable yet but stuff i would like to get the information compiled for when the time comes


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

If you have not completed the SSPO academy at the SPA or a MPOC will need to qualify for a waiver. To do this you must have the Reserve/Intermittent academy AND one of the following:
>Associates Degree (or higher) in Criminal Justice
>Completion of a federal law enforcement training academy (FLETC, VA academy in Little Rock, and I think MP AIT will count too)
>Completion from an approved corrections academy run by either a Mass. sheriff's office or the DOC.
>2,000 hours (equivalent of 2 years full-time) of sworn municipal police experience (must include a letter from the chief of the department stipulating amount of hours worked)
>Completion of an out of state police academy

The 1st one seems to be the most common, good luck. From what I understand your age is not a factor as long as you meet the criteria.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

MGH_PD";p="61356 said:


> Hey Everyone im brand new here but i have heard there are guite a few MGH Officers on here past and present i right now have the honor of being the Youngest MGH Police-Security Officer i am a security officer at the moment and would like to become a Licensed Officer MGH employs MSSPO as police officers i was wondering if anyone could direct be on where to get information on how i would go about that particulary if you have done it yourself im not yet 21 so this is not applicable yet but stuff i would like to get the information compiled for when the time comes


That is really one long sentence. Try some punctuation. It helps the reader understand your questions a lot easier.


----------



## DPD6860 (Nov 13, 2004)

First of all, your getting ahead of yourself now. If I was you I would put in a couple of years of hard work at MGH. Earn your keep sort of speak and wait until there's an opening for an MGH Police Officer and just hope they send you to the SSPO Academy in New Braintree.


----------



## MGH_PD (Mar 30, 2005)

where can i get info on the sspo academy. like how old do i have to be, and would i be able to attend and work or is it a full time academy? sorry about the puncuation the computer i was using has a busted keyboard.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

You check on the MSP website, www.mass.gov/msp , but the last I checked the link to the SSPO information wasn't that great. It is a LIVE IN academy that is approx. 16 weeks long, so working is definitely out. You have to be sponsored to attend. I think there is a class slated to begin in April some time.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

MGH_PD";p="61356 said:


> i right now have the honor of being the Youngest MGH Police-Security Officer


How old are you?


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

My Fiance work in MGH, she know the chief of police there, i just finished a police academy here in FL, and i'm moving there soon, for personal reason, what are my chances to get in as a police officer in MGH? i'm also in the Air National Guard, trying to become a Security Police, will that help me? my backgroun is Army Infantry, so i have to retrain. How much they get pay at MGH? I also going to take the Civil Service test in April 30, how does that work? you have to put where you want to work? i'm also bilingual, that mean i could apply to Boston PD? or the residency apply to me too?


----------



## Mikey682 (May 2, 2002)

All officers at MGH have the title "Security Officer". If you have the qualifications to get licensed as an SSPO, then they will file papers for that after a while, if not....then they dont. No SSPO academy.

Officers carry handcuffs and OC spray. Officers that are assigned to the inside of the building wear a suit and tie. No patches or badges or uniforms. The officers assigned to the Outside of the campus wear police style uniforms and patrol in marked "police" cruisers.

I dont know how it is on other MGH campuses, but the main campus in Boston has a large patrol staff on each shift. The midnights have from 9-13 officers on per shift, with alot more on Eves and Days. The pay, benefits and work environment is good enough where several officers have remained there for over 30 years.

There are fixed posts, such as lobbies, psychiatric section, etc. Officers rotate between these and roving patrols every couple of hours.


----------



## soxrock75 (Jul 26, 2004)

NegroRotary";p="61501 said:


> you have to put where you want to work? i'm also bilingual, that mean i could apply to Boston PD? or the residency apply to me too?


Welcome to Massachusetts my friend, where Residency is EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Sox hopefully i'll get a miracle.


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

MGH_PD,

All your questions could be answered by the "401". You're right, there are numerous current and past MGH Officers here. Mikey said it right, that's how you become and SSPO. The only academy you'll get from MGH is reserve academy. Without a degree you cannot get your SSPO license.

Oh yeah, you may be the current "youngest" Officer, but the youngest to be hired was 19 - and he's currently at the Main.
-"102"
***************************
NegroRotary, with all due respect you may want to work on your grammer a bit. Anyway, like Mikey said we don't have "Police Officers". Although your FL academy will qualify you for your SSPO in Mass., it will be a while until you get licensed. MGH does not normally get Officers licensed right away. And if you Fiance knows the "Boss" at MGH, get it right, She's the Director of Police &amp; Security... not Chief of Police.

And to get on to Boston PD, you need to live in Boston and take the civil service exam like the other 30,000 people in this state that take it.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Thank you RPD, she corrected me in that one, my bad.


----------

